# Fault Found: 01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted [urgent]



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi folks, have a bit of a problem here. I drive a 2009 audi s3 8p, and tonight I decided to adjust the level of the cars bi-xenon lights. The car is lowered 30mm on H&R springs and I thought that the lights have not been as good since the lowering, hence wanting to get them checked.

So I followed this guide:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/xenonalignment.html

Looks simple enough. So I booked the car into a local mechanic, so that he could manually set the lights on the beam setter, when I had set the lights up to "adjustment position" via VCDS.

I drove the car in, and before we done anything, he checked the lights on the beam setter. He told me that they were not too bad, but that he would like to see them about 2mm higher.

So I started the procedure (turning the lights off as per the guide), but unfortunately when I got to the stage to click on "go" a few seconds later, my car brought up an error screen and message on the DIS saying "headlight range control defective". And I didn't really get any further after that! The little arrows that would allow me to scroll up to group 2, as the vcds wiki suggested, were grayed out, so all I could really do is just close the controller. 

Now, the mechanic told me that when I clicked go, and we were waiting the 20 seconds recommended for the lights to move, that the lights actually moved up by a couple of mm, and aligned themselves perfectly on the beam setter. Not too sure what to think about this?

Anyway, this has now left me quite annoyed, as there is now a light taking up half my dash. I had no issues with my lights before starting this procedure, other than slightly poorer vision. When I clear the fault, it just appears again.

From reading about this, it seems the only way to clear this fault, is to complete the learning procedure, but how can I do that if the car wont let me? I have read something about vehicle height sensors and control arms, could this be my issue? Are these arms/sensors underneath the car?

Please see below log of code


```
Wednesday,15,January,2014,17:34:44:12561
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




                Address 55: Xenon Range       Labels: 8P0-907-357.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 8P3 907 357 
  Component and/or Version: Dynamische LWR  H01 0010
           Software Coding: 0000013
            Work Shop Code: 
                      VCID: 
1 Fault Found:


01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100101
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 20
                    Mileage: 55512 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.15
                    Time: 17:14:12
```
I also took a screen shot in "measuring blocks" but I am not sure if I am displaying the correct information.

<a href="http://s643.photobucket.com/user/slinki/media/led%20boot/xenonrangevcdsmeasuringblocks_zps4b8aaf81.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu151/slinki/led%20boot/xenonrangevcdsmeasuringblocks_zps4b8aaf81.png" border="0" alt=" photo xenonrangevcdsmeasuringblocks_zps4b8aaf81.png"/></a>

Any help appreciated!!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS SCAN IS NOT PERMITTED!

Please post a complete valid auto-scan which is not molested with omissions........ other then the last 6 of VIN and IMMO ID.

Thank you


----------



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry didnt realise I had done something wrong. I will do an autoscan now and post up the results.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

_



Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 8P3 907 357 
Component and/or Version: Dynamische LWR H01 0010
Software Coding: 0000013
Work Shop Code: 
VCID: <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< This cant be missing for one or the rest of other scan data other then last 6 of VIN# and IMMO ID

Click to expand...

_





Thank you


----------



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok I have deleted the last 6 digits of the VIN as requested, but I can only assume IMMO ID means immobilizer ID? Which I cannot find so I just deleted some digits from all the numbers on this section. Please let me know if I have posted this correctly this time.

You will notice there is an error with my drivers door. No idea whats causing this as the door electrics are working 100%. Anyway, thats a problem for another day. 


```
Wednesday,15,January,2014,21:56:13:12561
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WAUZZZ8P69A   License Plate: 
Mileage: 55520km-34498mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8P (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56

VIN: WAUZZZ8P69A   Mileage: 55520km/34498miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CDL)       Labels: 06F-907-115-CDL.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 AB    HW: 8P0 907 115 B
   Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0010  
   Revision: 5BH16---    Serial number: AUX7Z0I3FNL028
   Coding: 0103000C180F0160
   Shop #: WSC 12345 616 12345
   VCID: 72EB2F366D9E308E927-8027

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----)       Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE    HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
   Component: ESP MK60EC1   H35 0106  
   Revision: 00H35001    
   Coding: 1642801209260001680E01E8902100813800
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 75E1142ADCF027B6B75-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BH    HW: 8P0 820 043 BH
   Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0100  
   Revision: 000012      Serial number: 8P0820043BH   
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 73E52A3212843986991-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 N    HW: 8P0 907 279 N
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H54 2801  
   Revision: 00H54000    Serial number: 00000009575469
   Coding: 158E0F07A0141380EB00000A4F00000000094E056406000F002000000000
   Shop #: WSC 06314 123 08192
   VCID: 489FADDE3B82EA5E1C3-801D

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8P2 955 119 F  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU350   H10 0040  
   Coding: 00056595
   Shop #: WSC 06314  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 J    HW: 8P0 959 655 J
   Component: Airbag AU1042 H06 0090  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 003CA006AZE4
   Coding: 303142413039303030384A55305238503053
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001
   ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod
   VCID: 4999A8DAE888135603D-801C

   Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
   Serial number: 34928RB400004CCE05B/

   Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
   Serial number: 35028RB400004C33F49O

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
   Serial number: 35128RB400004CCACA3 

   Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
   Serial number: 35228RB400004C31ED5S

   Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
   Serial number: 35547RB400004D618A1N

   Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
   Serial number: 35647RB400004CE5A41V

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F    HW: 8P0 953 549 F
   Component: J0527           H36 0070  
   Coding: 0002042
   Shop #: WSC 12345 616 12345
   VCID: 4189B0FA18B8DB16DBD-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 D    HW: 8P0 920 982 D
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19 0860  
   Revision: D0H19007    Serial number: 2243I007001207
   Coding: 0005428
   Shop #: WSC 00899 210 85177
   VCID: 3A7BC716756E88CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H16 0210  
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 3400K09423016A
   Coding: E9831F06100202000101
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 377DDE22467C95A6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD        Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 A    HW: 0BR 907 554 A
   Component: Haldex 4Motion      3016  
   Coding: 0000005
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 4385BAF202A4C906C91-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 920     HW: 8P0 920 
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H19   
   Revision: D0H19007    Serial number: AUX7Z0I3
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3A7BC716756E88CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 K    HW: 8P0 959 801 K
   Component: Tuer-SG         H03 0060  
   Coding: 0000564
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4385BAF202A4C906C91-8016

2 Faults Found:
00096 - Drivers Door Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V161) 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
            008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 E
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 234    2501  
   Revision: 00H15000    
   Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
   VCID: 2C57F14E8F3A267E18B-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 959 433 J
   Component:    KSG          H11 0080  
   Coding: 1880200002586D08850D488AC637
   Shop #: WSC 00899 210 85177
   VCID: 4385BAF202A4C906C91-8016

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 907 719 C
   Component: Neigungssensor  005 0003

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8P0 951 177 
   Component: Innenraumueberw.H04 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P3 035 382 E    HW: 8P3 035 382 E
   Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH31 0160  
   Revision: 00007       Serial number: 92157948545511
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3561D42A5C7067B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 K    HW: 8P0 959 802 K
   Component: Tuer-SG         H03 0060  
   Coding: 0000564
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 4487B9EE07AACE3EF0B-8011

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range        Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 8P3 907 357 
   Component: Dynamische LWR  H01 0010  
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000013
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: FAFB8716B5EEC8CE5A7-80AF

1 Fault Found:
01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100101
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 20
                    Mileage: 55528 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.01.15
                    Time: 21:50:22


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```
Thanks.


----------



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

Some updated info.

I unscrewed the load sensor on the back of the car and moved it to simulate the car not being lowered. I then affixed it temporary so that I could carry out another attempt and the procedure. Unfortunately this still did not work. When I click "go" on group 001, the screen just remains how it is below:



I could not find any type of load sensor on the front of the car, is it possible that 3 door cars only have one load sensor at the back?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting the auto-scan.

Authenticated please commence......


----------



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Thank you for posting the auto-scan.
> 
> Authenticated please commence......


Sorry but I have no idea what you mean by this. Can anyone offer any advice on my problem?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST VACATED AND MOVED BY JACK:heart:


----------



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Note: This is not a KW1281 communications car........http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Diagnostic_Procedures#Audi



Just clicked your link and navigated to headlight adjustment bit which says;

*Basic Setting

Headlight Adjustment
[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
The meas. block field now shows "Wait" and should switch to "Adjust Headlights" then (this may take up to 10 seconds).
Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.
[ON/OFF/Next]
The adjustment should now be learned.
[Done, Go Back]
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
*

So am I reading this right, that I should actually click the [ON/OFF/Next] button after the [Go!] button?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I think you are a candidate for paid tech support.......

Please contact RT directly via email to hold your hand.

or

Anyone else may help you is fine......


----------



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

I think you are a candidate for the most unhelpful, obnoxious and downright cheeky individual on this forum. If you would spend as much time actually helping me as you do posting up jargon and tech speak, without even an attempt and helping me to understand what you mean, I think it would be better for everyone.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST VACATED AND MOVED BY JACK:heart:


----------



## audi_freak (Jan 15, 2014)

Your attitude is absolutely terrible. You post degrading and negative comments that do not help at all. You could say something positive and helpful but actually seem to go out of your way to be a jerk. But you will be happy to know that I have now solved my problem. So thank you for all your help and sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I respect your opinion while also disagree with it.

Its about time you self helped.....

I see you shared your experience being the giving guy you appear to be.


----------

